# Smyril Line's Norröna cuts ports



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

MV Norröna is stopping calls in Scotland & Norway following financial problems:

1. Asks Shetland for financial assistance
Shetland Marine News

2. Cuts ports
Herald

Personally, I had half expected them to cut Scrabster. I had found it impossible to book a 'passengers only' fare- everything seemed to be based on taking a car.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Scotland AND Norway? Where the h*ll is she going to then? When I lived in Shetland, she did the three, Torshaven, Lerwick, Bergen. If two of three are out of the equation, what's left?


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Scotland AND Norway? Where the h*ll is she going to then? When I lived in Shetland, she did the three, Torshaven, Lerwick, Bergen. If two of three are out of the equation, what's left?


Trips round the Bay?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

lochluichart said:


> Trips round the Bay?


Looks like it!(Jester) 

I was on Watch the day that the Norrona had an Assylum Seeker aboard. He was refused entry to various ports and was being taken back to Bergen in the end he jumped off deck 7 of the Norrona wearing a life jacket. 

We thought that that was his lot, but he survived!!


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Scotland AND Norway? Where the h*ll is she going to then? When I lived in Shetland, she did the three, Torshaven, Lerwick, Bergen. If two of three are out of the equation, what's left?


The NORRÖNA will now sail Hanstholm - Thorshavn - Seydhisfjord.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

*Revised schedule.*



fred henderson said:


> The NORRÖNA will now sail Hanstholm - Thorshavn - Seydhisfjord.


The Smyril line website has now published the revised schedules:
Sailing Schedule

2008: still calling at Bergen?

2009 seems rather odd. Rough guide:
January 2009 ?
February/March Esbjerg/Tórshavn
April/May Esbjerg/Tórshavn/Seyðisfjörður
June-August Hanstholm/Tórshavn/Seyðisfjörður
September-December Esbjerg/Tórshavn/Seyðisfjörður
_(this is rough guide, see online for actual dates)_


----------



## Brumlebass (May 26, 2006)

The new Norrona was built much to large, too expencive, (too ugly), and the passenger tickets are way too expencive. And there you have the reason for their economical problems... I suppose. For the nostalgia sake; here's a good photo of the old one: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=34932


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Brumlebass said:


> The new Norrona was built much to large, too expencive, (too ugly), and the passenger tickets are way too expencive.


Agree re the pricing. I think another reason is the inflexibility... perhaps I'm wrong?

When I found out she was calling at Leith this month (Christmas cruise) then sailing to Tórshavn and Bergen; I tried to book a berth. The reply was: ''Thank you for your enquiry, but we are sorry to inform that it is not possible to join the Christmas Cruise in Edingburgh.''​ OK, she may have been fully booked?


----------

